

Floorplan of Canadian spy station made available online - antispin
http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/Diagrams+secret+Leitrim+centre+posted+Canadian+government+website/9478492/story.html

======
antispin
Cache of original tender is here:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:12Mp6zn...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:12Mp6znygyAJ:https://buyandsell.gc.ca/procurement-
data/tender-notice/PW-FG-207-64587+&cd=10&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca)

Anybody know a good anonymous file sharing site?

